# Share your underpriced riding horses!



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

i got a black 17H registered QH for free. 12 yrs old.

Don't think they needed the money. must be nice


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is Lacey:











I was basically paid to take her (she came with 3 tons of hay, a saddle, and a blanket, all for free, she was free too) but she's basically the best horse ever! However, she's not so much "the best horse ever" for just anyone, but if you know how to ride and you figure out how to push her buttons, she's a relatively easy ride. She's basically bombproof and she's super brave, things that scare her get walked up to and sniffed. She's just great. But she was free!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my underpriced (and only) horse! I met a lady at a competitive trail ride who said "you would LOVE my mare, and she no longer has a rider! You have GOT to try her, I can tell by how you ride you'd love her!" I was thinking "yeah whatever, some lady needs her horse exercised"....well, she then mentioned a free lease so I gave her my contact information, tried the horse out twice, and fell in love. The woman was so happy with the match-up and so glad to know her horse would have a good home, that she offered her to me for nothing. Now she's my ONE DOLLAR horse! =) I couldn't be happier. 
***Please don't judge either of us on the use of the running martingale in the photo, this was when I tried her out.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

All of my horses were underpriced, I'd say.
Thunder was 300-400 I think.
Buttercup was 750.
Summer was 550.
Buddy was 40, he was the cheapest.
Shadow was 325.
Midnight was 900.
Star was 600.
Daisy was 300.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

My gelding Cherokee was only 650 and I definitely think he was underpriced. He's the best horse I've had and I've had quite a few. He's brave and such a gentlemen. My mare Smokey was only 300 and I think she was underpriced as well. She was not started under saddle when I purchased her. She is a very sweet girl and I love her.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

My mare was only 400 dollars as a weanling  I was overjoyed to get her, and she is worth every penny and more


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hey wallaby i have a horse that sounds the exact same as lacey she is a great horse as long as the rider knows what they have to do with her!!!! hey amlalriie your horse is beautiful i AM jealous!!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought I bought my horse for a lot but I "didn't care" about the money as I wanted him out of that place as soon as possible as he was just basically rotting away. I knew he had a lot of potential but nobody would pay any attention to him whatsoever. Now that I put him to training everybody's telling me I would not get such an awesome horse for such a price ever again (and maybe not even for much higher). He's not really young and never had any training done in his life so people around him thought "alright, let's just _somehow_ have him until he dies or some wacko buys him" but now that somebody actually does invest the time and money into him, he blossoms so fast I'm not able to catch up anymore. Every day I see him working with our trainer I can't believe my eyes! Half a year ago I would teach him that trotting with a person on is not a disaster and now I'm ashamed to ride him because he's just so good, much better than me. I know that in the end he'll be teaching me. He's so beautiful, extremely clever, gentle and sensible, such a fast learner and a willing soul, everything you could ask for. I'm sorry I don't want to say the exact amount I paid but it was a few thousand euros (he's a friesian). As of now I'm not planning to ever sell him even for 1 million however IF I'll ever be forced to (due to an injury or similar complication) there's no way I'd sell him for as much as I bought him. Not because I want to make money on him, but a) I have invested quite a sum in him already b) as long as I can influence it I'll never allow him to end up in a similar place with similar people as I bought him from.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i got marco for free as a 5yo off the track, for about a year. he's quiet, got sooo much potential and retains EVERYTHING he's learnt like he's known it his whole life, like you would teach him to rein back and then not ride for a week get on him and ask him to rein back, it's like he didn't get have a break!! oh and he's cute  if i was to sell him at the end on next year i could get thousand s for him


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahhaahah I had like three horses that were free and its funny, all the horses that were free have been fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Heh heh cool thread! Admittedly a few of mine are too young to ride yet, but they will be great riding horses one day!









*Misty*, 10 y/o kid safe, sweet, gentle pony - steal of the century at $750

*








Freyja*, 9 y/o PaintxShire mare I can safely put ANYONE on her back and know she will take care of them, classic babysitter - free with purchase of Finn









*Finn*, 3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint 20 month old colt, purchased as a 1 month old colt, turning into a gorgeous boy! - $850

*








Fiona*, 3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint, 8 month old filly - full sister to Finn, unknowingly came along for the ride in Freyja's belly - free

*








Lola*, 15 month old sorrel molly mule, and (I admit it) my baby-doll that I am completely crazy about - $25 bucks at the local auction.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

^ I love Lola! I wish I had new photos of Max, I only have old ones from before he started the training, when he was still brown and underweight. Gotta take some tomorrow!


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

My little girl Cheyenne I got for free. I worked her off, which was about $500 worth, but I got her the moment she was born. She is perfect, and worth a lot more! I've gotten offers for over $5000, but I cant part with her since she is a part of me.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Great thread!










Rain - 18-20yrs old - GREAT horse! Can put anyone on her! $470 at local auction but worth a million times more! She's my heart horse for sure!










Karma - 12yrs or so - Super smooth ride! Love it! - $190 out of the kill pen


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

So many wonderful horses...and so underpriced! 

Caitlin: thank you!! ...she's a quarab so she's full of energy and definitely a challenge/project horse for me...but at the same time she's a sturdy, bombproof trail horse. Good combination I think. I'm at a point in my riding where I need to have a challenge. But I also want to be able to trust her since I ride alone a lot, so it's a good combination for me.

Mumii: It may seem like you spent a lot looking at some of the prices on this thread, but Friesians are GORGEOUS animals, and if you got a good riding horse out of the deal, that's priceless anyway. Congrats! 

Indyhorse: You have so many horses! I'd say you saved quite a bit overall. haha


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got my Kate for 600. She's a great horse!

Indyhorse: I love what you did for Karma and Lola, they seem to be coming along great!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Amlalriiee: Yes, it's funny, when I tell somebody who doesn't know my horse how much I paid for him they go like "oh my god THAT MUCH" but when I said how much I paid for him to my trainer (and the news obviously quickly spread in the barn as friesians are VERY rare here) everyone went like "oh my god THAT LITTLE!" lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

mumiinek, thanks! I'd love to see updated pictures of your Max, I've only ever seen his profile picture. I bet he is gorgeous now!



Amlalriiee said:


> Indyhorse: You have so many horses! I'd say you saved quite a bit overall. haha


I probably wouldn't have so many if they hadn't all been so well priced! (erm, that's probably not a good thing! lol) Claymore was also underpriced IMO, but still a fair bit more than my other horses (paid $2,600 for him, and they gelded him first too). Monty was also free but I don't really count him since I don't consider him mine now, he just lives with me until he joins SR in the spring lol.


Katesrider, thanks! But I can't take credit for Karma, that's all on Amarea, I just pointed her out at the same auction we got Lola from!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

What about over priced horses? LOL

I bought my guy for 8000 dollars, yes, 8 grand, without much horse pricing knowlege. He is a severely underconfident, spooky horse who shys away from the A end of any given arena and severely spooks on the trails. Other than that he's a great horse though, does everything and is an excellent jumper. He's 12 years old, and appendix, and soooo should have been sold for less that 8 grand. My BO ripped me off I think :/


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mickey4793 said:


> What about over priced horses? LOL
> 
> I bought my guy for 8000 dollars, yes, 8 grand, without much horse pricing knowlege. He is a severely underconfident, spooky horse who shys away from the A end of any given arena and severely spooks on the trails. Other than that he's a great horse though, does everything and is an excellent jumper. He's 12 years old, and appendix, and soooo should have been sold for less that 8 grand. My BO ripped me off I think :/


Yeah I do believe you got a bit ripped off there . But I think it's okay, maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Yeah I do believe you got a bit ripped off there . But I think it's okay, maybe it was meant to be.


Oh yeah, it was meant to be. He was going to be a school horse (I snatched him up a week into the job, started leasing him, he seemed like a great match and went ahead with the sale) Who knows where he would be if he was still a school horse, he used to throw out the most god awful, full on, bronco bucks, he's knocked me out from throwing me on my head before (thankfully, I've worked him out of those buck issues) He would quickly be fired for that if he remained a school horse! Most people who got the opportunity to ride him before I started to lease him applaud me for actually riding him, lol! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Off topic but just have to say again, I luuuuv me some Lacey pics. Wallaby, you have not posted nearly enough of her lately!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hands down, my 23-yr old Paso Fino gelding Arthur.

Parents bought him 20 years ago as a 3-yr old from an older black man because of how smooth his gait was. This horse is now been-there down-that, never spooks, best trail horse ever, places first in all the gaited classes at fair, does amazing at gymkhana and speed events, I've jumped him 2'9", direct and neck reined, English and Western, bareback, bridleless, halter and showmanship placer, trail class expert, amazing with kids, honest over anything, still has tons of spunk left at 23. He's never been sick or lame. (knock on wood...)

Wanna know the killer?

Just found the bill of sale, bought him for only $950.

Pic from this summer


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Technically I paid $275 for Annalie because that is how much I paid for the horse that I traded her for. I wouldn't give Annalie up for anything. I had a Gypsy Vanner breeder ask me if I would trade a Gypsy Horse colt for her and I had to decline.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> Off topic but just have to say again, I luuuuv me some Lacey pics. Wallaby, you have not posted nearly enough of her lately!


Double OT: Aww! Thanks! Actually there's a thread (in pictures) I posted yesterday of pictures of the little old lady, maybe you missed it?  It's called "all the boys want her for her attractive facial expressions" or something like that.

She's such a sweetheart, today after I gave her her dinner and groomed her (untied without a halter on=good horse!), she did not want me to leave. Every time I'd make the move to leave, she'd stop eating, turn around towards me, and nicker this pitiful "you're going...now?" nicker. It was sad. She got me to stay like 15 minutes longer. Silly manipulative pony! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Wallaby, aww that is cute! And ack, no, I DID miss the pictures! Off to find them now!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine were cheap, unhandled, and bad people experience for one, tiny yearlings. Even though both have very decent bloodlines... Got them as a 1st time owner, mostly because I felt sorry.... :lol: 

I tried trail riding, judged trail riding, team penning, and started dressage recently with my qh. Started dressage with my paint as well, but I really want to try her in jumping (given she's able to do it and with the good trainer of course). 

My neighbor got gorgeous OTTB for free, she's training him for dressage.

I think there are no CHEAP or BAD horses, each horse is capable of something and (even a pasture pet) brings joy in everyday life (which is not always easy).


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

_I got Pumpkin with our house as a 5 year old I think for no extra cost at all_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha, I kind of love that "Oh him? He comes with the house" teehee


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinnie was free!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys i got 2 little shetlands and they were 800 one wasnt broken in 
but it was the most beautiful little buckskin gelding id ever seen and is very tam and energetic and the other was a beautiful black mare who was used as a broodmare but was a beautiful riding pony (she would make a wonderful little show pony just a little stuborn) still i think 4 a package they're wonderful companians and i think they were 
a way underpriced:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson is my "Underpaid" horse - underpaid being Free 

When I met him, he was doing Prelim with his then, current owner. Nelson and I ended up connecting, when his owner asked me to "Let Him Up" for her, while she had him for sale. She just purchsed herself a very young OTTB and wanted to start "fresh". 

So I was riding Nelson for her, and I was falling in love everytime I was with him. She paid for us to show together, so that he could be seen by perspective buyers, and our lessons and the more and more we rode together, the more we bonded. 

People who knew Nelson well, commented non stop to his owner, telling her how wonderful we look together and how wonderful he looks. During all this, he had people look at him, and offers were made - but she decided they were not good enough.

One day, she came in from a lesson on Nelson and handed me the reins, like she did, and other boarders did, for me to take care of. I assumed I was cooling him off, untacking him, grooming him and putting him away for her - but she said this time "He's yours" 

It happened to be my Birthday as well 

I love my baby! We have been together for 3 years, and he's now 21. He's been the best thing that has happened to me *aside from Hubby*


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

gosh.....this made me miss my Gus-gus so much! My greatest horse ever D'X I want him back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

MIEventer said:


>


EPIC blaze! And such a sweet story too, what a cutie.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of mine were underpriced:

Harvey top class 12.2hh showpony, who evented to a good standard, did PC games and showjumped, £250 from a market.









Pride, 13.2hh top class show pony: £800 from a market









Rian 15hh Purebred Arab: £800

















Stan Purebred connemara, show record as long as your arm, very very good results, medium level dressage and all round superstar, was advertised at £10K I actualy paid £1500









Reeco was not underpriced!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My first pony was 800 she came with a foal at foot and in foal by the time i gre out of her and she had done well sold each one individually made 8grand.

Maggi was advertised as 6grand nobody wanted her at all totally ignored in sales etc so i got her for 1500 she has eaten up thorough the eventing levels was offered 9for her at our last comp pity im keeping her forever.

Archie was a bit more expensive at 3000 he is a wimp though needs a few more miles put on him so he matures.

5ponios were meant to be just stopping off here for an overnight mobody collected them after 3months we got there papers. The other 4 i chose myself out of my old riding school as they were gonna be put down when it closed they were my faves when i was learning got the 4 for 4000 they owe me nothing they will just live there days on the hill occasionally going for a hack or teaching my cousins.

YM dressage mare was a rip off my dad bought her for 5500 she is nice but we dont really click so i cant get her best out of her had a lot of interest in her from riding club peeps though so selling her in Jan


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a horse that was bought by someone I train horses for, he is a registered half Arabian (half saddlebred) 15hh easy to catch, shoe, trailer and problem free to ride, 14 years young. Simple snaffle mouth. She paid $300 for him.








The photo was taken when I took him out to a (rated) dressage show with barely any work under his belt and placed second in two classes, only training level but still...

The show was in the middle of summer and so we didn't have to wear jackets down here in Texas, hence my lack of proper attire.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

This is Rocket he's a OTTB, went to look at him and he was so so skinny I couldn't just leave him with her. He has the sweetest personality I just love him he's only 6 and is very calm. I paid 700 for him.. He's still gaining weight.








This is Buck a Quarter horse we paid 500 for, although he's not ridable now cause of a bowed tendon








And Spice a pony for my two nieces for Christmas they are going to be so excited. paid 500 for her and she's great.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Eightysix was $50 as a weanling at auction, then my grandpa gave him to me as a 3 yr old for free.
Brady was a couple thousand less then what he should have been, owners didn't know barrel horse market hadn't went down. my 3,000 horse competes with the 20,000 horses though.
Patty was $550, which isn't really underpriced anymore for what she was; a skinny, unbroke, two yr old. That was almost 8 years ago when the market was still up obviously. Which she could have been worth more then too.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> EPIC blaze! And such a sweet story too, what a cutie. :grin:


Thanks Haley! <3

~~

I think everyone's horses are absolutely beautiful and all have amazing stories! This just goes to show and prove, that the cost of the horse doesn't matter - it is the heart and the soul of the horse that does


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi aka "Nancy Drew". 7 year old TB mare. Experienced Novice eventer

FREE


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ OH!!!! So NoooooWWWwww your Teal!! I go through all that trouble making you browbands that are Royal Blue and Yellow, and then you switch to teal! lol  I love the colors actually, great choice! I had no idea Woof made Teal boots! That's awesome! <3 ya.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

lol Teal and Black are my trainer's colors Home - Three-Day Farm 

She makes all of her students wear them. I still sport the browband though! lol. 

That's actually just teal duck tape over black Nunn Finer boots!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooooh that makes sense! They make Teal Duct Tape?! LOL! I have yet to see that, but that is also super cool! LOL, the thickness of the duct tape, made it appear like they were the straps of the woof boots. 

You like those Nun Finer boots? I'm looking to switch. I am "meh" about my woof boots...

Sorry to get off topic.................


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I LOVE the Nunn Finers! 

Got the Teal tape at Walmart 

I cannot for the life of me find my exact boots (they were on clearance at Rolex this year) but these are similar. Mine just have two straps but with a double closure.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to send you a message on FB  That way this thread can get back on topic . Thanks for your pics and help Drew! TTYL.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Seven is my DD's 13yo AQHA darling. Unbeatable team!  Paid $300, but priceless to us.....


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It would depend on what you consider under priced. That is subjective.


I gave no where near what this mare is worth for her when she was a 2yo. Having nothing out of pocket into her.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> It would depend on what you consider under priced. That is subjective.


I thought "underpriced" meant "less than what it's worth"?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

mumiinek said:


> I thought "underpriced" meant "less than what it's worth"?


I think some people take "underpriced" as in "not good"


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

My great buys: Angel 11 year old kid-friendly mare, $900









Sahara - my soulmate, $Free









My gorgeous girls:


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Like many others on this theard I got my OTTB free  He's a great horse, with a great personality. Everyone knows him as the puppy dog at my barn because where ever I am he's with me! He is still in his retraining process, he's a tad slow at picking things up but once he gets it he does not forget it! I love this horse! He is my first horse and nothing can compare to him now!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine were soooo underpriced. We got the Fjord and the Shetland{who passed on} from a family friend for under $1000. Both together. They each came with 2 halters, a western saddle, bridle, grooming items, a huge like garbage bin of oats, 3 big round bales, saddle pads and then we got the Shetlands son for free. Way underpriced but the Shetland and Fjord are the most reliable horses I'd ever owned.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mumiinek said:


> I thought "underpriced" meant "less than what it's worth"?


But to whom? At what point?


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> But to whom? At what point?


To the horse's owner? As that's the only person who can truely judge the horse's nature and potential. Of course my thousands worth dressage friesian won't be worth much to a rancher looking for a sturdy and hardy horse for ranch work. But I thought we were talking about the horse's value for what we're doing and planning to do with him.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

mumiinek said:


> To the horse's owner? As that's the only person who can truely judge the horse's nature and potential. Of course my thousands worth dressage friesian won't be worth much to a rancher looking for a sturdy and hardy horse for ranch work. But I thought we were talking about the horse's value for what we're doing and planning to do with him.


We are, and she did.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

All of ours were waaaay under priced. but they are the best horses EVER

First there is my girl baby. she was a trade off for fixing someone's heat because they couldn't afford to pay for the bill. she was an untrained 5 yr old mustang. and had only had 1 person on her back EVER before and that was only for a 10 minute time period. i helped break her and she is my word. i wouldn't trade her for any amount of money.
















Next is my mom's horse Carmen. she was free. and she came with a gelding named apache. he was a Flaxen chesnut. they were both abused and starved. and Apache had a broken jaw from being beat with a 2x4. he had also bucked someone off and broke their neck and lacerated their head on a piece of metal. we sold him as he was too dangerous under saddle around the kids. but he was a dream with ground manners. and such an affection guy. Carmen was beat in between the ears with a 2x4 as well to "encourage" her to go. but now she is affection and a great ride all around. we are working on her breaks still. and she's still headshy. but we're getting there!
















Next is Kitty. out little rescued pinto pony! i paid 100$ to rescue him from a dog lot with no food or water. he was stuck eating pine needles and dried up leaves. and only had water when it rained from shallow puddles. he's now fat and sassy and makes a good kid's pony. he's leaving to his new home with 3 kids on the 23rd. his new rider is a little 5 yr old boy who adores him to death!
















next is our most expensive horse adelaide. she's APHA. and had proffesional 30 days of training. she's the quietest horse we got. and she's 3 yrs old. we picked her up at an auction for 450$ she's the one we put all the kids on!
















then we have Peanut. he's a free lease. and we may be able to keep him if in a year they decide they don't want him. he's 17 yrs old and is the fastest horse we got. he has ALOT of go on him. and although he's spooky he's always the lead horse. he's very fat and we are working on getting him into shape. which is leading to alot of sweating. he used to sweat after 10 minutes of riding. and now we can take a 4 hour trail ride with no sweating at all.
















and Last is sparta. my friend wanted to buy a horse. and we found a good old easy going appy. catch was she was pregnant. and i'd ALWAYS wanted a baby. so i offered to go in half with her. they originally wanted 350$ but i talked them down to 250$ so she paid 125$ for the mare and i paid 125$ for the unborn foal. best decision of my life!! needless to say on march 9th (3 days before my b-day!) out plopped this little colt into my arms at 8:00pm. we named him sparta and he's my little lover boy!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> We are, and she did.


I'm fully aware of that. I was just answering her question.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I got my 13 year old, beautifully trained TB for free because his owner desperately needed to get out of the horse world. (The horse, though she had him for 8 years, was not a good match for her, and they both stressed each other out. Luckily, he's a great match for me!)
I also just got my 18 month old arabian for free. The lady got him from a serious arabian halter breeder, and he is stunning, but not 1st place scottsdale quality, so she gave him to her, and she gave him to us! Love it when it works out like that!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mumiinek said:


> To the horse's owner? As that's the only person who can truely judge the horse's nature and potential. Of course my thousands worth dressage friesian won't be worth much to a rancher looking for a sturdy and hardy horse for ranch work. But I thought we were talking about the horse's value for what we're doing and planning to do with him.


Yes and no. There is the sentimental value. That would be the value to the owner.

Then there is the actual market value. Every horse has a market value to it. The market value of my mare when I bought her was 10 time what I gave for her. Got her from a friend who needed a quick sale and I was in the right place at the wright time. I could have brought her home and made a few calls and got 10 times what I gave for her is short order and I was in a position to be able to market her to get that price where my friend was not at that point in time. 

That is when you know if your horse is a good deal or not. If you buy them and can turn around the next day and be able to sell them for significantly more then what you gave for them. With nothing more added in way of training or keep to get them to be worth more.

However when it comes to sentimental value to the owner then you are looking at a whole different thing. When it comes down to a vast majority of horses out there this can be a good thing. It is important that the owner feels their horse is worth keeping. If the owners did not feel this way just think of all the horses looking for new homes.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with everything you said, however when I saw this thread I automatically thought we were talking about the market value here. I guess I got something wrong  But if this was about the sentimental value than even lame 30 + year old pasture pet would be worth millions and then there's not much point in discussing something other than sharing photos... My guy was worth twice more when I bought him (I still paid good few thousands for him), I was "lucky" the previous owners saw nothing more but a worthless pain in the rear in him, but putting him into training increased his value even more. When I bough him he didn't know anything and I mean absolutely anything. They did ride him but the little guy had no clue what they want from him at all. He'd freak out if you switched your weight in the saddle and they thought he does it because he's just a bad vicious horse. While all he needed was somebody to simply explain to him that switching your weight is not a life threat but a placid communication. It may seem funny that this kinda horse who obviously needs lots of money and time invested in him before you can really start doing something with him would be worth so much but unfortunatelly with some breeds (especially friesians) you pay mainly for the breed. And it doesn't really matter that the horse doesn't know a single thing whatsoever, there will always be somebody who will buy him for the looks. That's what the owners thought of me when I was driving him away, that I was the naive girl that thought she bought an underpriced gorgeous friesian while all she did was a favour to them by taking the piece of crap away. But I know what I have, I have wonderful people around me and I don't need to prove myself or my horse to none of them anymore. I'm happy what I got and know I couldn't ever get better.

Edit: And NO I didn't buy him because he was an underpriced friesian. After reading the post I realised it may have sounded so. Before I got to know him I'd never thought I'd spend such money for a horse. But the more I got to know him the more I was sure I was going to get him away from there no matter what (as long as it was still in my powers).


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like to think I "under paid" for my horse.

She is a coming 5 year old OTTB and I paid $800 for her. She has been off the track for a year and has a grasp of W/T/C. She is RIDICULOUSLY smart and learns very quickly...it still amazes me.

She leg yields like a pro and is very sensitive to aids without being overly so...I really feel like she is a diamond in the rough.

Here is Santana:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I paid a lot less for most of my horses than what they are worth now but at the time, most of the prices were about accurate. There are a few that were complete steals though.

Jesse: 12 year old registered AQHA gelding. Very broke but not terribly well trained. Would likely make a good beginner horse.
Free









Denny: bay 16 year old grade QH gelding. He was 4 and labeled a 'problem horse' when he arrived for training. I trained him and rode him everywhere but when the time came for the lady to pay the training bill, she couldn't. She offered the horse in trade so I guess technically, he was free as I would have ridden him anyway LOL. He isn't such a great horse to ride because I made a lot of mistakes; he's really hot but bombproof and I can do anything on him. He has zero fear and will not spook at anything. He still wouldn't be worth much in this market, but his sentimental value is too high for anyone to be able to afford.

To save picture content, I will use the same picture for both Denny and Flash.

Flash: 27 year old registered QH gelding. He was given to my brother as a 5 year old due to being diagnosed with Navicular and the owner was unable to keep him sound. With some downtime and proper foot care, he ended up sound again and turned out to be a super nice horse. He won quite a bit of money in some team ropings and helped raise both my brother and me. After we outgrew him, he would be the catch-all horse for anyone who would come to visit that wanted to ride and he ended up being my Step-mom's main horse. He helped her learn to ride and taught her confidence in the saddle. He had to be retired in the fall of '07 because of arthritis and his navicular but he is still pasture sound and living out his days telling war stories to the youngsters out in the pasture LOL.

Flash (sorrel) and Denny (bay)









Buck: registered AQHA gelding (RIP) was given to Dad for free when he was about a 6 year old because he had hurt a couple of people and been labeled "outlaw". He just hadn't found his niche in life yet. He basically paid for half of my Dad's house with his winnings in various team ropings. He finally found his niche as a kid horse and pretty much raised both me and my brother. He taught us both how to ride and taught my brother how to rope. He was unflappable, unshakable, and unstoppable. I would give everything I had to get him back.









Rafe (sorrel) and Taz (black) were both pretty much underpriced. Bessie came to us pregnant (with Rafe) by a QH stud so he was free and Taz was given to me by a neighbor so he was free. It will cost quite a bit to raise them to riding age but they will both end up well mannered, well trained, productive members of the horse world.









Now, some of my horses are much more valuable now than they were when I first got them. Dobe was $125 and was an unhandled 3 year old Mustang stallion when I got him. He really wasn't even worth that then, but with time, good feed and training, he has become one of the better horses I have. I can do anything on him, he is a super nice ranch horse, will pull anything I rope, will track a cow through any type of terrain so that I _can_ rope. He's not bombproof, but he just wouldn't be Dobe if he was. He's one of the smoothest riding horses I have ever ridden and he is really smart and loyal. He's content to carry anyone so long as they know how to ride decent and will go wherever I ask him to regardless of how rough the country.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lillie purchased for $300 as a yearling.










She was an amazing horse. So extremely smart and very easy to work with. Sold her last June for $1500 and still miss her terribly.










Also this gal: broke her out for a customer this past summer. Then she became a "free lease" for the rest of the summer. She was a great babysitter for my children and friends to ride. She was super easy to break out and very quick to learn. I had actually had the chance to buy her as a yearling. Wish I had.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my amazingg OTTB named Mouse, got him for freee  oh and ignore my leg position ( we found out that there was a saddle problem that caused my saddle to pull down and allow noo room my leg---its a tonnnn better now :] )









This horse was my beloved first horse i ever owned but he had to be put down from a trailering accident in 2008  I bought him for a dollar 










and here is a free horse my trainers just picked up, he is just starting training (from the same lady who gave us Mouse, she gives away about 25 free OTTB's a year!! our barn is home to three of them plus another one that we gave to a friend)


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I paid $3,800 for my mare... Now I feel cheated :x Hah. No, she's pretty perfect. She's an absolute MONSTER, but she was worth every penny. Plus she has freaking awesome bloodlines, so if I ever wanted to breed her, I could get 10k a foal...


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Whiskey was free. The owners wanted to travel and didn't want to put out the money to market a horse. If I hadn't taken him the owners were going to call up the local meat man, apparently.
I can't say he was very well treated or trained when I got him, and we're still in progress, but he's come a long way and is now a reliable trail companion.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a beautiful big smile Dubya! So glad you found a horse that makes you happy!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought Tess (well pop did) as a very green broken 2 year old, broken in for 2 weeks!!! she was $1,500. I trained her up and now look at her!! the first pic is the week we got her (loooong legs!!) and the second one id about 3 weeks ago  I am so proud of her, and me since I trained her myself (with advice from other of course)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

We got Gidget for 2 grand. Origanlly priced at $2500.

She is a GREAT horse.I believe she is worth every penny and more. She is very sweet(when she wants to be) and has one of the biggest personalities at our stable(or atleast I think so).She has been through everything with me.She's been pretty patient with me learning how to ride.I wouldn't consider a beginner's horse. I consider her a 3 grand horse.I know it may not sound like much but that's getting up there in our area with the market.

I have had offers on her but won't sell her..never,never!


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

My boy Riley, buckskin paint x clydesdale was a steal at 2 grand. In todays market he could easily reach between 6 and 8 grand and then market is cr*p here in west aussie. My forever horse.. love him to bits


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

sarahver said:


> What a beautiful big smile Dubya! So glad you found a horse that makes you happy!!


OMG thank you so much Sarah! My husband was taking those pictures and I am pretty sure he said something silly to me to make me smile like that...ha!

I cant wait for a couple of more months...she is coming along great


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Paid $1000 for this one:










Showed him this year to finish with 3 Superiors, a bunch of ROMs, high point at every show & lots of year end awards.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

GottaRide said:


> Paid $1000 for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow and wow!! he doesnt look worth $1000!!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

PintoTess said:


> wow and wow!! he doesnt look worth $1000!!


He didn't look like that when I bought him nor was he trained very well. That pic was taken three months after I got him. Lots of hard work and another 12 months later, he's worth many times more than what I paid (even in today's market).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I got my mare Berdi for free! She was 18 at the time and is 19 now. She is very well trained, extremely calm and very patient and considerate about her rider. She is not pushy at all! She is a perfect first horse and I'm so fortunate to have her. She is the mare in my avatar.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I got a QH bay and a red TB for free. Don't have them then passed. But I prayed to God for horses two days later two free one.  Great horses they were.

My Jody was $1000 bucks, she is for advanced rider yeah ride her. (It's my fault if I fall off. I'm a advanced beginner.) She was a state barrel racer that retired early. She is 18 now, but 16 then I got her. Is she under priced?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I got a QH bay and a red TB for free. Don't have them then passed. But I prayed to God for horses two days later two free one.  Great horses they were.
> 
> My Jody was $1000 bucks, she is for advanced rider yeah ride her. (It's my fault if I fall off. I'm a advanced beginner.) She was a state barrel racer that retired early. She is 18 now, but 16 then I got her. Is she under priced?


 
Holy cow. I can't understand what you are saying...:shock: Sorry but I can't..did your horses die or something? I'm confused.


$1000 is a decent price for that horse. I don't know what your market is like over where you live but being 16 is not being a spring chicken anymore and people tend to lower the price of the horses because of age BUT that is not always true. Also depends if she won anything.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Holy cow. I can't understand what you are saying...:shock: Sorry but I can't..did your horses die or something? I'm confused.
> 
> 
> $1000 is a decent price for that horse. I don't know what your market is like over where you live but being 16 is not being a spring chicken anymore and people tend to lower the price of the horses because of age BUT that is not always true. Also depends if she won anything.


Sorry I'm typing with a wrist brace so it's hard to type...

The TB and Qh I got for free die. 
My Jody 1 grand horse. Was for 1250 but got her for 1000. 
Yeah she won pretty good to get to the state...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

If she won and went far I'm going to say you got a good deal! My horse is an ex barrel/gaming horse and I got her for 2 grand. We don't do gaming though or barrels.

You can have a ex barrel horse and it being a low price or you can have one that's worth big money.It depends on it's breeding as well..if it has excellent bloodlines then the more money you will pay..usually.


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

i got myself an 8 yr old irish draught he is 16hh grey, not hundred percent sure what he has done yet and as he so neglected i wont ride him til i have him upto weight, but on the ground with the farrier, loading etc he an absolute star and so affectionate whinnies and comes trotting to gate minute he hears me loves snuggling his head against my arm and just such a lovely horse, cant understand why someone would want to treat him the way they have, i got him for £80 will post pics when get chance


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I'd love to see updated pictures of your Max, I've only ever seen his profile picture. I bet he is gorgeous now!


Okay, so I FINALLY went through my camera, found some older photos and made some new ones. You can find them in my profile, I just uploaded them and added a short description to each. You bet he's absolutely stunning now  He has gone from a little caterpillar to the big beautiful monarch butterfly, you can definitely see the sparkle in his eyes now.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I got my horse for free. We had to pay for shipping from New York to Louisiana, which was around 1500, but honestly, it's been so worth it. This horse is my lifesaver, I can't even express how much she means to me. She's the love of my life and I wouldn't sell her for absolutely anything. She's all that matters to me. She could've easily gotten 3k in the right place, she's really nice and has good bloodlines (Secretariat's great-granddaughter and daughter to a semi-famous NY racer). She's just amazing, I love her.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I got my little show gelding for $1853(owners took a float,shoes,vac.. of the 2000) He does a little bit of everything. My coah appraised(if thats the right word) him at $8000 now so not to bad for 4 years work hey?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I got robbie for $13,500 when I got him 2 years ago.  he was super underpriced especially since he came from holland and was valued at about $25,000. His owner had some illness and needed to sell asap so she sold him cheap to my trainer who then sold to me. 
Now after 2 years with me, he's valued at around $60,000-$80,000. Not bad eh? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

I just received Isabella for FREE today as a Christmas gift from the girl I have been free leasing her from...she said that we make a good team and I have taken great care of her..and she is mine. Best present EVER! 

She is a 6 year old OTTB, who although green is quiet and kind. She is the horse in my avatar.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I got my first horse for free, the greatest beginner horse. I bought my second horse for 800 and my third and forth were free and they were all great horses


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Roothie was payment for helping a neighbor move to OH. She was underweight, and had horrible hooves(which today are still farked up. One front is stumpy, and the other is flat as a pancake.). But she was semi broke to pull, and after two summers and winters of logging, she level headed right out. And filled out with gorgeous muscle (someone actually said that "her @ss is TIGHT" *giggles*)

Chester was $75 dollars out of the kill pen at a local auction. He is a little head shy(Amish horse). And has arthritis in his stiffles because he has bad traction with his hind hooves, so I gotta get him shod in back to relieve some of the stress. But he is broke to pull, and I just started riding him a couple months ago. He took to it like a charm, and we rode him and Roothie to the Civil war reenactment and he was perfect!

Shaffiek was free! He was given to us by the sheriff who lives down the road. He has a bit of a bucking problem that we are working on. He doesnt understand why its not ok to buck when hes excited or destracted lol. He is such a goof(as can be seen in my avatar). He is my fav, I would die(agian) if I lost him. He has the perfect combanation of humor and innocents. I dont think he will ever grow up, and thats alright with me 

Arapaho was an accident. A very cute and handsom little accident. He is such a ladies man, working to please. He is only 7 months old, and is full of manners and charm. He will make a great little horse some day!

Chip, well, he was never payed for. The guy we were working with him for never payed us for the food and board, and then tryed to sneak in and take him back. Uh, no. So we ended up keeping him, and 2 years later he is STILL weird. I dono what that guy did to him but he has so many problems.
Atleast he is now able to be groomed and doesnt kick anymore(he was a serious kicker). Sometimes hes perfectly OK with people, and can be ridden. But others he is so tence and spooky and bucks
when you try to ride him. He is just so unpredictable. Sometimes I wonder if he's got a mental illness... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

rosie is my great little riding horse.she will go anywhere and do anything i ask.I paid $200 for her.she came with a saddle and a bareback saddle.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What a fun thread! 

I got Isabelle, a 16 yr old Fox Trotter mare for $500 and I feel like I stole her! She is a lovely, sweet, kind horse and is a lot of fun to ride! She is a perfect match to ride with my neighbor who also has gaited horses. Before I got her, I only had my Mustang to ride and he could never keep up with the gaited horses. And gaited horses cost more than "regular" horses around here, so I never thought I would be able to afford one. It's a miracle to find one for $500 here in Arizona. $5000 is more what a person would expect to pay. 

And as it turns out she was pregnant, so I got her baby Zane for free! He's my first foal and is a dream-come-true for me, because I always wanted a foal and never thought I would end up with one. Heck, until I bought his mom, I didn't even have a mare! :lol:

And although I'm sure many of you will not think he was under priced, I will have to say that $2000 for my Mustang John is probably the best buy I have ever made, because he is the PERFECT horse for me. I've owned many good horses, but John and I are like peas and carrots. I would gladly pay that much or more if the horse were guaranteed to be as good as John. He's just the BEST horse I have ever ridden and a rock solid trail horse. I can ride with anyone, and never feel outclassed. Nor can I expect anyone else's horse to be better behaved than John. The world can be chaos around him and other horses can be bouncing off the walls, and John will just be John.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

This is Lacey:












@ wallaby..... what camera is this? I absolutly love this picture <3


----------



## RunnWalk (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought Dennis, my Tennessee Walker gelding for $1,000. We got him because he was the horse I learned to ride on and I knew him really well. He was originally bought as a 2 year old (barely saddle broke) for $7,580. He was 10 at the time I bought him. He could walk and pace at the time we got him and it was horrible! I worked with him for over 3 months every day and got him into a steppin pace. Then another year of work, and he was doing an excellent running walk and rack. My farrier saw me ride him bareback and he said a horse that smooth would be expensive to buy. I guess he was originally. I ended up teaching him flexion, bridleless riding, a reining spin, and next summer we'll jump. I guess you could say he was totally worth that $1,000.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

my trainers horse... she bought him from a fire sale at a dressage barn. The lady was being deported back to Holland for issues with immigration. She sold him to my trainer for 4 grand. 
He is a Welsh cross of some sort and can do the meter twenties without a thought. My trainer has since sold him within the barn for 18 grand!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My $250.00 Grand Prix dressage horse.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think all our horses were under priced  
Shunke, 16.1hh geldong $1000 










Sheldon, 15.3 AQHA gelding, Orginially priced at $3500 bought him for $1500. Dash for Cash on the top side, Jet Deck on the bottom. Daughter shows him western pleasure and English. We stole this well trained horse as the lady had a bad farrier and couldn't get him sound. All it took was a great farrier to get him back into shape 










Sport, kid broke 16hh gelding. Paid $800


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

This thread is such a cute idea and I've loved reading the stories!  Ok here's mine...

This is Sandie, my 9yo APHA mare. She was a rescue and I only paid $1,100 for her from the people who had nursed her back to health for a year before she went up for adoption. The $1,100 was more just the price to pay for the year she'd spent at their place and to purchase other horses in need of rescue. She didn't know too much after I got her, here was her photo from the day I took her home...









She was about 150 lbs overweight and didn't know much, but she was SO SWEET I just fell in love. We were both greenies, but we learned together and she's turned out to be the most talented, sweetest horse a girl could EVER have...just perfect since she's also my very first horse 

Here is Sandie now...



























...my little Eventer  Champion of the Very Green Rider division for 2010 and going on to Beginner Novice in 2011!! I couldn't be more proud!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> My $250.00 Grand Prix dressage horse.


Spyder, I know he's half-arab, what's the other half?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Spyder, I know he's half-arab, what's the other half?



Quarter horse. LOL


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

We even showed western


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Quarter horse. LOL


Really?! The appendix or the foundation?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Really?! The appendix or the foundation?



I don't really know. I will say that most quarter horses in the area were racing so had TB in them. I bought him when he was 2 1/2 and never saw mom or dad ( saw pictures of dad thought and he was from the Egyptian stock). I am going by the papers that were filled out to register him half arab but the previous owner never bothered to send them in.

I tried to register him but it was past their acceptable date. Even tried to pay a late fee but I guess they didn't think he was worth it.

Their loss. :roll:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I paid $450 for Lily about 30 days after someone else bought her for $1200 + $400 shipping. She's a little 13.2 grade Welsh mare.

She wasn't as well-trained as they had been told and they couldn't "handle" her. Basically very responsive but seemed to have been taught that any type of leg pressure meant go and was very very bracy with little to no bend. 

Trainingwise she wasn't worth more than $450 in my opinion, but tempermantwise she's worth her weight in gold. I've been able to put several different riders on her (from rank beginners to experienced riders) and they've all enjoyed themselves. She's got spirit and plenty of get up and go, but she's rock steady. The kind of horse that looks, asks if she should worry, and then calms down when you tell her it's ok. 

After working with her pretty minimally for about a month (20-30 minutes 2-3 times a week) I put my neice on her and started leadlining then just walking next to her and letting Ash control Lily. She was an angel. None of that "pony attitude", as soon as Ash got in the saddle Lily was taking care of her. No frustration, attitude, or anything. I'm really looking forward to this next summer working with her and the kids together. 

I don't actually have any ridden pics of her yet...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> I tried to register him but it was past their acceptable date. Even tried to pay a late fee but I guess they didn't think he was worth it.
> 
> Their loss. :roll:


Yep. Some people can't see past the appearance (I assume the original owners were not interested in him..?)... 

The breeder of my paint had similar story happened to him. Sold a mare (for very cheap, and I believe also didn't bother to register). The new owner put time (and money), and trained her for jumping. Eventually she just kept winning every show, and the owner was asked to sell her (for _very _good money) number of times. I heard the story from 2 people (one was the breeder, other friend of mine), and the breeder was biting the elbows for "selling it so cheap". :shock: Yeah, right...


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought my MorganXQH pony Shaymus for $300. He has been the greatest little guy ever. Takes care of his rider, is super willing and has a great mind. I've never had any health or soundness issues with him and he's twenty now, I've had him for 5 years. This pony is absolutely priceless, and in reality he is worth way more than $300 in my honest opinion. But his old owner is just happy he got the good home that he deserved. 

And having discovered Dallas's immense talent for jumping, I think his old owner could have gotten more for him as well.


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

In Ontario, it's rare to find a decent horse who is underpriced but respectively worth more. I'm not speaking in terms of emotional value.

Many would say my horse was overpriced, even though he was originally much higher. Emotionally though, he's taught me incredible amounts, and has been my release from the world.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite "freebie" -

He actually was much more successful as a jumper than an eventer, but I couldn't find scanned photos from his jumper days.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought Bess from a dealer. She is in foal (due March) and is a ride and drive dales mare. She is 20+ so got her for £600 due to her age. She is the steadiest horse I have ever had. She is great on the roads from many years of competitive driving and never puts a foot wrong. The only thing I would say is that as she is a very confident mare she needs a confident handler or she takes advantage but don't they all! Great thread!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my horse Sugar for free. The people that owned her didn't pay their board and one day they decided to get up and leave her behind. It was a 5 hour ride there and another 5 hour ride to get her home. Plus one hour in the trailer. So I guess in total she cost me 11 hours  I trained myself and now I jump 3 feet with her! She amazing!

Belle is my other horse that I got from a friend. She leased her from a guy that didn't feed her or looked after her. The'guy wanted her back but she said no and asked if I wanted her for free. Her and Sugar are best friends now.

Then there's Corona. My little sisters filly. She was backyard bred with an amzing but never shown stallion. My parents bought her for 400$ canadian. She's a sweetheart and I got her to the point that my 11 yr old sister can lead here everywhere. Never even tried to pull away and she has a really easy peronality! I'm so excited to start training her for under saddle!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

maura said:


> My favorite "freebie" -
> 
> He actually was much more successful as a jumper than an eventer, but I couldn't find scanned photos from his jumper days.


Wow! I love those front legs!!!!!


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

My OTTB was free. After putting 6 months on him, he was jumping around hunter courses...Two years later I was offered around 30k for him! Of course, I would never sell him. He is a very particular ride, and he is impossible to handle on the ground unless "Mommy" is around. I love him very much, especially since he was a gift!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz was free also 
he is one awesome horse couldn't of wished for a better horse, just wish he would keep his weight on


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

My parents paid $4000 for Bugsy (down from $10000 because we knew the owner) and he had only done gymkhanas, no jumping. 7 years later, we're an unbeatable combination, and I have had offers of $20000-$30000+ for him


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

i got my new horse lucy for ony $500 which she is worth like 1500


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Well most people would probably think I overpaid for my horse, $2200 for a horse that couldn't do anything I wanted yet.
But he has a million dollar personality so I definitely did not xD haha
But anyway I love seeing all your guys horses


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

my dad paid $1,000 for Thunder. we got him at 6 months old.









my dad also paid $1,300 for Dolly. we got her at 3-4 yrs old. (right)
My dad paid $900 for Perdy (my first pony) got her at 2 yrs old. (left)
(Perdy was about 6-7 yrs old in this pic. & dolly 3-4 yrs old)


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Got Camanche for free


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Id share pictures but three out of the four horses ive ever owned were free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

I once tried out a pony (a few years ago) that was amazing. He was for free lease, had an amazing jump, and listened like a dream. Someone got him before I did....disappointing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I got Loosey at an auction on New Year's Day this year. A dealer got her at Thanksgiving time from her owner up in VA. After I got her, I got in touch with her old owner and found out that he had her for 6 years and moved her quite a bit while he was in the army. Among her trainers were Buck Brannamon, Frank Bell, and a dressage rider. She was also used by him to work his long horn cattle.

Loosey was the highest priced horse that night at $500. She is very light to ride and nothing phases her. Sad that her value was so low for all she is - but I've been offered 5x her price in just this short time.

This is her on the next day when I picked her up (Jan 2): (yes, she's sticking her tongue at me)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ wow beautiful horse!!! what color would that be considered??


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you! She is considered a Sorrel, blanketed, leopard.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Approximately $200 for this:








 
And $550 for this:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> And $550 for this:
> YouTube - Bridleless Riding Demo
> YouTube - Riding Bridleless, Cajun Style



Why are you letting your mare cross fire? She does it every time in both directions.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola was 300 euro! She was in an ad for 500 but we got her for 300


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Why are you letting your mare cross fire? She does it every time in both directions.


She was having some pretty bad hock trouble at the time--wouldn't pick up her right lead, couldn't do rollbacks--but she's since been injected and is doing much better.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You still need to stop her and make her do it correctly. It was only when you changed leads. She got the front and not the rear. 

Glade she is doing better though.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, the fact that my control is rather limited with the neckrope might have had something to do with it, as well....


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Could be. Just looked like you where dumping her into the change. Work on controlling the hip. That will help big time and keep her from getting sore hocks as well.

Other then that looked good.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

"Dumping" is one way of putting it. "Leaning and hoping" is another. :shock:

No finesse here, 'tis true. But this mare's favorite trick when she's mad at me--which is most of the time--is to swap her lead with every stride and become about as rough-riding as a B-string rodeo bronc. :evil:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yes I remember the hopping thing as well. Luckily Te loves me and he never gets made at me. Ya right. Some times horses just do not like to be cued into a change. I know te does not like it very well. I had to come up with anouther way to cue him.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

First sorry for all the pictures, I really love my boy.  He was was free! My grandmother first met Beau when she was training him and his owner at the time he was a 4 year old and the girl was 16, Well fast forward he went through all the AQHA youth classes and kicked butt for years then the girl decided to put him up for sale so she could get a new horse. He was up for 45,000, back when it was a sellers market. Well long story short beau started acting up when my nana stopped training him and know one could ride him, the girl had a ton of offers but know one was good enough so she put the papers in mine and my grandmothers name and hualed him to us. He taught me everything I've learned and I love him soo much.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

that is a beautiful horse you have there!

i don't own an underpriced horse, if anything i've got some overpriced stuff, HOWEVER they fill the needs that i'm after!

chief, my appy, came to me for $950, and i sold him for just over half that to a friend (they still have yet to come get him, think they might on sunday). he's the one that taught me how to ride, and since he's pigeon toed he rides like a jackhammer. we may likely wind up with him again in another 5 or 6 years, though. i hope we do, actually.

anyhow, yankee the wife's OTTB, was 300 bucks. he was a butt at the time, and still is. that wasn't a lot of money, but was all he was worth, and probably still is, however he rides pretty well now.

twitch, my current QH ride, was $1100. just another grade ranch horse. however, he rides like a dream, and we've done a lot together. well conformed horse, and beautiful. i have high hopes for him in a lot of areas.

trooper is the only papered horse we have. bought him for 900 last week for my wife to ride. he's just as tall as yankee at 16.1 or 16.2ish. told the wife she had a height restriction to 15.2 after yankee, but this guy changed that one. he's AWESOME and super friendly. he's just what i needed to get her, and at the price i paid he didn't break the bank too bad. in today's market, we paid a fair price for him, might even be worth a bit more.

and then there's dani, the paint mare. paid 350 for her on a whim a month or so ago. wasn't sure what we were going to do with her, she'll make somebody a nice horse, but she's one of those we're putting time on and turning around because she just doesn't fit us well.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

Our riding instructor recently presented my 4y/o daughter with a halflinger mix for FREE. She's wonderful!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a beautiful horse HunterJumper and a good story too. I just had to comment as that second last photo is priceless - that cheeky look in his eye! What a character.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I have two horses. One is a 12 year old Oldenburg mare and the other is a 12 year old Thoroughbred mare. Both of which are super sweet and very well trained. Not to mention, THEY WERE BOTH FREE!


----------

